# Sub woofer



## agm347 (Sep 30, 2012)

I am a novice at HT so I need a bit of help. I am having a home constructed which includes a media room. I prewired the 18L x 14w c 8H room with 7.1 speaker. The speaker wired protrude from the front L/C/R; center of room L/R and rear L/R. The wires are 6inches from the ceiling. My problem is I didn't notice I did not prewired for a subwoofer and now the drywall is up and painted. 

Lucky I have structured wiring located in a closet above the room (2nd story). I suspect I now need to cut the new drywall and install wire for a woofer. Or can I integrate a wireless woofer - is there such a thing? If so any advice? Please help as the design center rep should had ID the oversight of mine when I ordered this setup. Thx


Eh. 

I


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First, a big welcome to HTS!

Hsu Research's ULS-15 does have wireless capability, but it is a little pricey (but a great performer!):

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/uls-15.html

I have seen another manufacturer that offered a wireless add-on for a sub, but don't remember who - perhaps another member will chime in.

Another option is to route the sub cable along the floor and push it between the baseboard and flooring - especially if the flooring is carpet. I have mine run that way and it really works out nice - easy to keep the sub cable away from power wiring, which can easily cause hum.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Also, some folks have reported interference between cordless phones, wifi and microwave ovens when using wireless connections - including the Hsu ULS-15. Sometimes changing the radio channel on the wireless sub connection fixed the problem, sometimes not. That is another advantage to using hard wiring. I did not use the wireless since I already had the hard wiring in place.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard,

Do you have access to the wall from the attic. If so, drill a hole through the 2x4 up there where you want the sub & feed the wire down the wall ( you will have to do this in the wall where the equipment is as well). Drill a hole in the sheetrock & either pull it through or install a wall plate with a connector on it. You can feed a hanger through & grab the cable. If you don't have access, consider getting a sheetrock guy to cut the wall. They can resurface the hardcoat & you'll never see it. And it will look right.


----------



## agm347 (Sep 30, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> Also, some folks have reported interference between cordless phones, wifi and microwave ovens when using wireless connections - including the Hsu ULS-15. Sometimes changing the radio channel on the wireless sub connection fixed the problem, sometimes not. That is another advantage to using hard wiring. I did not use the wireless since I already had the hard wiring in place.


I appreciate the info. Now I know there is a wireless option to include their obstacles. I'd be checking into this.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tonto said:


> You can feed a hanger through & grab the cable.


These work great as well:

http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Fibe...+Electric+Fiberglass+Wire+Pull+Rods+Fish+Tape

You extend as needed by screwing on another fiberglass rod up to the full 33 feet.


----------



## agm347 (Sep 30, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Welcome aboard,
> 
> Do you have access to the wall from the attic. If so, drill a hole through the 2x4 up there where you want the sub & feed the wire down the wall ( you will have to do this in the wall where the equipment is as well). Drill a hole in the sheetrock & either pull it through or install a wall plate with a connector on it. You can feed a hanger through & grab the cable. If you don't have access, consider getting a sheetrock guy to cut the wall. They can resurface the hardcoat & you'll never see it. And it will look right.


It appears I would need to go with the latter. Ouchhhh


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I had a wireless sub that came with a HTIB. It did indeed mess with the wifi in our house. I didn't mess around too much to try and get both to work I just sold the HTIB. So beware that can be an issue with wireless subs


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

orion said:


> I had a wireless sub that came with a HTIB. It did indeed mess with the wifi in our house. I didn't mess around too much to try and get both to work I just sold the HTIB. So beware that can be an issue with wireless subs


Yes, lots of reports of wifi problems with wireless subs.


----------

